# Credit Cards Abroad



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi all. Have lost touch lately, having always used the Nationwide cards both in Europe and New Zealand. 
So which cards are commission free on transactions and withdrawals in Europe?

Thanks in anticipation Sid


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we use the halifax clarity credi tcard, no charges on foreign trandsactions & good rate.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I use Caxton card for cash, Nationwide credit card for purchases, you get the commercial rate.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Sid.
We both use the PO CC. No extra charges for using it abroad but I have never tried taking cash out.

Ray.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

We use Post Office credit card and a debit card from N&P who don't charge for withdrawing cash abroad. I keep up to date by looking at 
www.moneysavingexpert.com this website gives lots of info and links to the account terms and conditions.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

As Oly says all you need to know here:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-travel-money

Jed


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we are using the Caxton prepaid euro card down through france and Spain at the moment in supermarkets and petrol sations, including those card only stations.No problems at all, can top up when needed on line.
cabby


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. we use the Nationwide credit card for shopping and fuel so shouldn't need many euros so we will take what we think we will need.
Cheers Sid


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sid,
We've been using the Halifax Clarity card with no probs . . getting cash from 'hole in the wall' using it at various banks didn't incur any charges & its accepted in Lidl too !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fee Free*

Hi

Fee free debit cards are available as follows

Norwich and Peterborough Building Society

Cumberland Building Society

Metro Bank

Note that some accounts have conditions attached, such as the minimum amount to be paid in each month etc.

Russell


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Add to that list. Bank of Santander


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*N & P Recommendation*

Last year we were charged nearly £60 by Nationwide in commission on their debit card withdrawals.

We use them as our main account and are eligible for free travel insurance, which I don't want because we already have free cover elsewhere, so I tried to persuade them to give us zero commission instead. Like talking to a stone. They are too big to do anything useful and have ruined their internet banking with their new website. But we still use their credit card abroad.

This year we have subscribed to N&P and have arranged a card for commission free withdrawals, at good rates. A completely refreshing experience. You can either have a Gold Account, which needs £500 a month throughput or a Gold Light Current Account, which needs five transactions a month to avoid charges. I set this up with direct debits and a regular cash input. You could even transfer £5 in, five times a month

Their internet banking is a bit basic and you can't download easily but it's nice to be dealing with real people again, and for cash abroad it seems ideal.

We still need to see how it works in practice and I will report back later.

http://www.nandp.co.uk/current-account/gold-light-current-account/ for details

Brian


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Been using N&P as our main account since Nationwide stopped. Its fantastic.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We are in the Netherlands and finding that UK cards aren't accepted in all stores,restaurants or petrol stations. We have a range of providers on visa and Mastercard, both debit and credit but are carrying cash just in case. We have asked why they don't work - seems charges for retailers are too high and visa doesn't have much of the market. Wait till they come to London for the Olympics!


----------

